
A Survey of Programming Language Package Systems - signa11
http://neurocline.github.io/papers/survey-of-programming-language-packaging-systems.html
======
djrenren
Small addendum to the Cargo section:

Rust has removed extern crate, so it's less verbose now: [https://rust-lang-
nursery.github.io/edition-guide/2018/trans...](https://rust-lang-
nursery.github.io/edition-guide/2018/transitioning/modules/path-
clarity.html#no-more-extern-crate)

------
cwt137
I wish they included PHP’s Composer package manager.

------
ChrisRackauckas
Julia's Pkg3 is missing.

